# Pricing signage



## navigator9 (Aug 1, 2015)

In my never ending quest for cheap, but nice looking display items, I just saw these and thought they were so cute, easy to make, and easy to attach to your display. Gee, I was going to say that we all have some clothes pins hanging around, but I guess that may not be the case any more. But if your do, or if you can get your hands on some, just paint, or cover them with card stock that goes with your branding, attach one of those little wooden shapes, I know I've seen them at Michael's, paint it with chalkboard paint, add the price and voila! Cute, compact, and easy to pack up.


----------



## Susie (Aug 1, 2015)

Wooden clothes pins with the metal springs are available from Walmart on the aisle with the plastic hangers and closet organizers.  They are not the quality they used to be, but sturdy enough for this purpose.  They are about 3.5 inches long now.  Great idea, BTW!


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 1, 2015)

Susie said:


> Wooden clothes pins with the metal springs are available from Walmart on the aisle with the plastic hangers and closet organizers.  They are not the quality they used to be, but sturdy enough for this purpose.  They are about 3.5 inches long now.  Great idea, BTW!



Thanks for that, Susie! I was thinking they would come in handy in some situations where it might be awkward to attach a price. I know, I have some wire baskets that I use for display, and I usually use a piece of card stock, folded like a tent. Sometimes it gets moved, or knocked off. I thought I could just attach one of these clothespins to the edge of the basket. And I wouldn't have to worry about them getting bent, or creased, like the card stock, when it's packed and unpacked multiple times. And I already have a supply of clothes pins!


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 1, 2015)

navigator9 said:


> In my never ending quest for cheap, but nice looking display items, I just saw these and thought they were so cute, easy to make, and easy to attach to your display. Gee, I was going to say that we all have some clothes pins hanging around, but I guess that may not be the case any more. But if your do, or if you can get your hands on some, just paint, or cover them with card stock that goes with your branding, attach one of those little wooden shapes, I know I've seen them at Michael's, paint it with chalkboard paint, add the price and voila! Cute, compact, and easy to pack up.


 I have lot of clothes pins. Does that mean my age is showing... Those are a neat idea, I am also always looking for ways to display signage.


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 1, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> I have lot of clothes pins. Does that mean my age is showing... Those are a neat idea, I am also always looking for ways to display signage.



Yes, it does Carolyn.....join the club!  Glad you liked the idea. I love cheap, but I don't like it to look cheap, and I thought those looked darned cute, and you can attach them to a lot of things that are hard to stick a sign on.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 2, 2015)

I use exactly those for pricing! They are great. FYI, if you want some cute ones in different shapes, they are 70% off at Michaels in the chalk/summer section!


----------

